# Free eBook Till Oct 17



## ghost1066 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey guys, starting on Oct 15 running through Oct 17 you can go to the Amazon link below and download my Kindle book of short stories, Six Bird Turnaround, for free. If you don't have a kindle you can get the app for free on the same page. 

I would like to get a review if you have the time since it helps, somehow, I don't really know how, in the Amazon ratings and searches. Anyway, I can only do this a few days so if you would like a free copy please stop in and grab one. Thanks in advance. 

http://www.amazon.com/Six-Bird-Turnaround-Thomas-Ellis-ebook/dp/B00IGK7Z0E/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2014)

Free? It only gives me the option to buy it or a sample...


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Free? It only gives me the option to buy it or a sample...


That is because today is the 14th not the 15th it starts tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2014)

Derp....oopsie.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like something I'd enjoy! Thanks


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok guys I just checked and it is now listed as FREE!! Drop by and grab a copy while the promotion is running.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Uploaded to the wifes Kindle, now I have to just get it away from her 
It looks like I will enjoy reading it as much as huntin them. Thank you Tom.


----------

